# What type of ice creepers do you like



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i really miss my old leather and spikes ! broke a leather strap after 25 years but i have 2-3 other kinds and the ones i like the best ..... are the ones i remember to bring when i need them .

those ht ones are on my boot now


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

wetline005 said:


> Arctic Spurs are easy on and easy off. They are heavy duty, and will last along time.


I second that!


----------



## clambake (Dec 29, 2010)

ive used several different kind but prefer the yaktrax. but after breaking several pairs of those at $20 a shot, i also went with the zip screw idea and was actually surprised all the way around.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

mcfish said:


> Stabilicers as mentioned above are heads above the rest. They are a bit pricey but well worth it. The studs are replaceable. And your feet are not in contact with the ice which allows you to wear less boot. I use my muck boots alot more now instead of my mickeys. And there is zero slip because the outer edge is all cleat.


Stabilicers get my vote too. Just last week we found a knockoff pair at Franks in Linwood on M13. They looked almost identical to stabilicers for 25 dollars. My brother bought a pair but has not yet used them.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...uper_Stud_Sandal_Cleat&aID=504C5&merchID=4006

Are these the same as stabilicers?


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

BryPaulD said:


> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...uper_Stud_Sandal_Cleat&aID=504C5&merchID=4006
> 
> Are these the same as stabilicers?


They look damn near identical.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Korkers. I have them for fishing at 6th street but they are unbelievable on the ice. Only downfall is that you can't wear moon boots with them. Hiking boots and a thick pair of socks works for me. You can run on slick ice with those bad boys.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Crazy Axe said:


> I use the HT ones.. 4.99/pair and they are one size fits all. They are a little uncomfortable after wearing them for a while as the cleats are only on the front portion so they feel funny under your feet but not painfully uncomfortable. I'm sure there's better out there I'm just too cheap to investigate..


 iuse these too. There acually is or at least was 2 sizes. The large size fit everything i had including mickey mouse boots. They arent the best but hey there 4.99


----------



## thefishman (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought a pair of Yaktrax Pro ice cleats last year for $30 at Dicks'. Wore them 4 times before the flimsy little rubber straps that hold the coils on the bottom broke. Sent them back to the company, they replaced them with a new pair. It took 6 times on the ice this year before they broke again. Don't waste your money on the Yaktrax, they're junk. Spend some cash and get the top of the line Stabilicers. They're expensive, but they will last and they also have replaceable cleats on the bottom......Tight Lines.......


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

I bought a pair of cleats maybe 20 years ago. I bought them at a small shop somewhere near 6th street dam which I am not sure if it is there anymore. Can't really remember how much I paid for them... but I am sure was pretty decent back them. They are somewhat like the Stabilices... but they have a thick rubber sole that is about 1/2 inch thick (maybe a tad thicker). The studs are about what you would find on the bottom of a golf shoe... but the metal of the studs is VERY HARD. A few studs have fallen out... and the others are worn down. But these things flat out WORK. I use them on the icy piers and ice fishing and I can so practically anything on the slickest of ice without having to be the slightest bit careful. They use heavy duty laces which crisscross just like you would lace up a shoe. There are about 5 straps on each side of the cleats which the lace goes through. They do take a little time to put on... but for the safeness that is derived from these things is 2nd to none. I wouldn't trade these beat up cleats for anything that I have seen so far. 

Although... if I were to ever look into getting something new... it would probably be the Stabilicers... or the Omni Tech Super Stud Sandal Cleat. 

They just don't make them like they used to!! :sad:


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

TrekJeff said:


> *HT Enterprises® Sure Grip Ice Treads* cheap and you can get them in XXl for big boots.


I have these too. They fit my Preditor Extremes and you don't know you have them on. I did break one strap but at 6 bucks, who cares. They only have tread on the front so that took a little getting used to.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

thefishman said:


> I bought a pair of Yaktrax Pro ice cleats last year for $30 at Dicks'. Wore them 4 times before the flimsy little rubber straps that hold the coils on the bottom broke. Sent them back to the company, they replaced them with a new pair. It took 6 times on the ice this year before they broke again. Don't waste your money on the Yaktrax, they're junk.


3rd year on mine no problems..


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Arctic spurs for when it's really cold out and the ice has really hardened up. When the suns out and the ice is not quite so hard (high 20'3-30's) I have a pair of chains that I like to wear cause they're more comfortable.


----------



## higginslaker (Feb 20, 2008)

These are the best I have used. A little pricey but have used them for years.
http://www.rei.com/product/774966. Dave.


----------



## haftofsh (Feb 16, 2004)

I also use the arctic spurs and the only issue ive had is the rubber wearing out and cracking. I replaced them with snubbers and no issues so far.


----------



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

3rd year on my yaktrax pro's and no complaints, they stay put on my boots and usually forget I even have them on.


----------

